# GPS co ordinates



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

I am trying to copy the GPS from Vicarious books, all the aires France into google and google wont except there, l seem to be getting the same trouble with French post codes, is it me or is the book wrong
any help please


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

The easiest way to do it is:

N44°37.843', E000°52.247'

becomes:

44 37.843, 00 52.247

And there you have the Aire in Biron:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=44+...651,-4.064941&sspn=16.5235,39.506836&t=h&z=16

However if you type it in exactly as written in the book, it will work too:

http://goo.gl/6ECvv


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I think Google uses -ve eastern values for West. Maybe this is the problem?

Gerald


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Google prefers decimal degrees format (xx.xxxx) but will work with others if you present the position correctly formatted.

As Gerald says, you MUST use a minus sign for westing values.

Nice easy converter here:
http://www.cosports.com/index.php/tool/tools/latlong


----------

